

Bell Labs Kills Fundamental Physics Research - antiform
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/08/bell-labs-kills.html

======
comatose_kid
It's pretty sad how the telecom gold rush of the late 90s/early 2000s killed
Bell Labs and Bell Northern Research (Nortel).

